# Debuggen auf Tablet



## Gh0st (2. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Leute. 
Ich hätte mal wieder eine frage an euch ! 

Und zwar will ich mein App auf dem Tablet Debuggen allerdings bekomme ich stets 
folgendes ausgegeben " *is waiting for debugger to attach* " !
Die App wird zwar gestartet aber es wird mir nur Weiss angezeigt !

Weiß jemand  was ich falsch machen oder irgendwas nicht beachte?

- Wenn ich die Apps auf dem Tablet meiner Freundin ausprobiere klappt alles Super, fehlerlos!
(PS: Sie hat EXAKT den selben Tablet wie ich ! Motorola XOOM MZ604

wäre auf hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## notepass (2. Mrz 2014)

Ich habe zwar noch nicht auf Android-Geräten gearbeitet, aber muss nicht die Funktion "USB-Debugging" eingeschaltet sein?
(Auch könnte es sein dass du noch USB-Treiber nachinstallieren musst)


----------



## dzim (3. Mrz 2014)

nö, das ist normal gerade auf älteren Geräten. Wenn ich unsere App auf einem Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 starte (debug mode), kommt das manchmal auch. Wenn dann dein Fenster weiss wird, denke ich mal, du hast ein Problem mit deiner App gefunden. Schau (in Eclipse, Android Studio wird das aber auch haben) mal auf dem Logcat-View nach, was da genau passiert.


----------



## Gh0st (5. Mrz 2014)

Ich habe einfach erneut die Treiber Installiert & danach ging es komischer weiße.
Was ich zwar nicht ganz verstehe, weil beide Geräte das selbe sind aber 
wie heißt es so schoen "Ein geschenkten Gaul ..." 

Trotzdem vielen dank für die Antworten.


----------

